# New Fresco Harmony website is Live! www.frescoharmony.com



## Nick Harmon (Feb 16, 2013)

Hello to all~
This is an exciting time for drywallers everywhere. We've had many inquiries about trying out Fresco Harmony. Hopefully we've made it very easy for you to give it a try. *I believe I've gotten out all the people who have requested sample kits. Today I sent off Chris, Jeremy P, and Tim S.* If you haven't received a sample kit and have requested one, the website is now the best way to get going. We're always happy to send out more marketing brochures if you request them, but most of the literature can now be easily obtained and printed from the website. Color Packs are 14.99 and we're currently offering a 10.00 flat rate on shipping orders (take advantage!). My suggestion is to order a couple of colors to create various samples to familiarize yourself with the product. It's also nice to show builders a selection too. 
Our most popular colors are as follows:
Westbrook Tan: Mostly on ceilings, very light, very nice (I have in my own house)
Minor Sand: See latest Project on DT ~Apodaca Transformation~
Nelson Sage: Greenish color.
Copper Mountain: Nice terra-cotta feel. 
Apodaca Gold: Very tuscany.
Hidalgo Brown: Walls in my house. Nice earthen, cooler feel.
All feedback is greatly appreciated. Also I'd love to talk with you in person if you have any questions. (505) 400-9313
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-m_6yneWR7o
Be sure to refer to the training video. Most questions can be answered there. I can't wait to see what this crew comes up with. Also I appreciate all the support I've received thus far. Have fun and make more money! 
Sincerely,
Nick Harmon


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Good video Nick...we work the wall the same way. Almost identically, actually. This stuff is going to be a natural transition for me.......I might have to charge more though


----------



## Nick Harmon (Feb 16, 2013)

SlimPickins said:


> Good video Nick...we work the wall the same way. Almost identically, actually. This stuff is going to be a natural transition for me.......I might have to charge more though


If you can get more I say go for it but the strategy of hang, finish Fresco Harmony for 2.50 could ensure the whole project. I think the reason specialized finishes aren't more popular is because of the high cost. With a lower material cost (.25-.30) per foot why not do the whole home? If I'm bidding the entire footage of the home I'm making more off each project. I just spoke with another builder here and he was all over it. I'll make a good profit with just the FH. You could probably go 3.00 per sq ft hang, finish, and FH depending on the economy you're working in. Remember you're competing with texture and paint. Examine the numbers based on texture and paint combined. With this system, you're texture coat becomes the base coat. All you have left is the second coat and seal for 1.50. Pretty good. It's a new finishing strategy. 
~Nick


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Nick Harmon said:


> If you can get more I say go for it but the strategy of hang, finish Fresco Harmony for 2.50 could ensure the whole project. I think the reason specialized finishes aren't more popular is because of the high cost. With a lower material cost (.25-.30) per foot why not do the whole home? If I'm bidding the entire footage of the home I'm making more off each project. I just spoke with another builder here and he was all over it. I'll make a good profit with just the FH. You could probably go 3.00 per sq ft hang, finish, and FH depending on the economy you're working in. Remember you're competing with texture and paint. Examine the numbers based on texture and paint combined. With this system, you're texture coat becomes the base coat. All you have left is the second coat and seal for 1.50. Pretty good. It's a new finishing strategy.
> ~Nick


The only problem with selling it is a paint "replacement" is that paint bids include finishing the trim package as well. I'm going to have to look at the numbers, but there is also a price associated with exclusivity. I'm not sure how much the sealer costs, but it looks like materials are approximately $0.10/ft. ($14.99 for color pack and for me, $10.90 for texture mud). Still really good money to simply solid coat the walls a couple of times. That's a lot of time working the walls in a big house...........I'm getting tired just thinking about it


----------



## Nick Harmon (Feb 16, 2013)

SlimPickins said:


> The only problem with selling it is a paint "replacement" is that paint bids include finishing the trim package as well. I'm going to have to look at the numbers, but there is also a price associated with exclusivity. I'm not sure how much the sealer costs, but it looks like materials are approximately $0.10/ft. ($14.99 for color pack and for me, $10.90 for texture mud). Still really good money to simply solid coat the walls a couple of times. That's a lot of time working the walls in a big house...........I'm getting tired just thinking about it


Yea, there will always be room for the painter but at least the stay off my walls. Sealer runs 20 per qt and 55 per gallon but I can get 750 sq ft out of a gallon. It's great stuff. I was originally going to keep it a secret. It took a long time to figure out. We'll have a private label sealer in the future. 
You know what's a lot of work? Hanging... The fact that you're making time and a half makes it more than worth your while. 3 fast guys can do a house in a week. I think it's the same speed as hang, finish, and texture. You're paying less material cost and making .50 cents more per ft.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Nick Harmon said:


> Also I'd love to talk with you in person if you have any questions. (505) 400-9313


Don't know if this has already been asked, but since maybe others are wondering, I'll ask this here:

I'm not a trowel guy, but am good with knives. I can skim out a wall with a 10 or 12" leaving no noticeable lines, pretty much unnoticeable lift marks on 1st or 2nd coat, usually no noticeable blemishes, even with the 1st coat (unless you shoot a light along the wall. One thing I've done at times is to shoot a light along while I'm coating, which allows for my leaving an even better finish.)

How do you think your product might look using regular knives?

How about offset knives, like these? (which I was thinking to maybe pick a couple up to try, since others here thought them great for finishing): http://www.walltools.com/usg-sheetrock-offset-blue-steel-taping-knives.html


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

JustMe said:


> Don't know if this has already been asked, but since maybe others are wondering, I'll ask this here:
> 
> I'm not a trowel guy, but am good with knives. I can skim out a wall with a 10 or 12" leaving no noticeable lines, pretty much unnoticeable lift marks on 1st or 2nd coat, usually no noticeable blemishes, even with the 1st coat (unless you shoot a light along the wall. One thing I've done at times is to shoot a light along while I'm coating, which allows for my leaving an even better finish.)
> 
> ...


Anything you can do with a trowel you can do with a knife if you know what your doing :yes:


----------



## Nick Harmon (Feb 16, 2013)

JustMe said:


> Don't know if this has already been asked, but since maybe others are wondering, I'll ask this here:
> 
> I'm not a trowel guy, but am good with knives. I can skim out a wall with a 10 or 12" leaving no noticeable lines, pretty much unnoticeable lift marks on 1st or 2nd coat, usually no noticeable blemishes, even with the 1st coat (unless you shoot a light along the wall. One thing I've done at times is to shoot a light along while I'm coating, which allows for my leaving an even better finish.)
> 
> ...


I've used offset knives for finishing and I love them. 
Great question. Innovation and experimentation is what I'm all about. Remember, I've done over 180 jobs over the last 8 years creating a system that is as fast and efficient as I can possible make it. You could absolutely learn to do fresco Harmony with a knife but I think in the long run it would be worth learning the Hawk and trowel. Think of plaster and stucco. There is a reason why they use trowels. I still use my 6" to cut in everything. It's the combination of the 6" and the pool trowel that makes it kind of special. Fresco Harmony is like a cross breed. If this is something you're thinking of integrating into your business (and you should!) It'd behoove you to take the time to learn the hawk and trowel. It's like the bazooka. It's a bitch to learn but once you've learned it, it's 10 times faster than a banjo.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Nick Harmon said:


> I've used offset knives for finishing and I love them.
> Great question. Innovation and experimentation is what I'm all about. Remember, I've done over 180 jobs over the last 8 years creating a system that is as fast and efficient as I can possible make it. You could absolutely learn to do fresco Harmony with a knife but I think in the long run it would be worth learning the Hawk and trowel. Think of plaster and stucco. There is a reason why they use trowels. I still use my 6" to cut in everything. It's the combination of the 6" and the pool trowel that makes it kind of special. Fresco Harmony is like a cross breed. If this is something you're thinking of integrating into your business (and you should!) It'd behoove you to take the time to learn the hawk and trowel. It's like the bazooka. It's a bitch to learn but once you've learned it, it's 10 times faster than a banjo.


Yeah, those 15 minutes of learning the bazooka were a little painful. 

Last one I trained on a bazooka - a girl/woman - learned the basics in less time than me. About 10 minutes. She was good with the thing right from the start, deadly with cutting tapes to right length. Just thought I'd mention it, for some of those who are still having problems with a zook.... :whistling2: 

But she found learning a banjo frustrating. (Longish fake fingernails didn't help.)

On the learning hawk and trowel, I maybe would, but I'm winding things down some with regards to this kind of work. Have my own R&Ding I'm pursuing, through an innovation company I've had as a sideline for some time - taking it more full time. (Might even have something that could make your product make more sense(?))


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

JustMe said:


> Don't know if this has already been asked, but since maybe others are wondering, I'll ask this here:
> 
> I'm not a trowel guy, but am good with knives. I can skim out a wall with a 10 or 12" leaving no noticeable lines, pretty much unnoticeable lift marks on 1st or 2nd coat, usually no noticeable blemishes, even with the 1st coat (unless you shoot a light along the wall. One thing I've done at times is to shoot a light along while I'm coating, which allows for my leaving an even better finish.)
> 
> ...


 Those narrow bands are growing on me:whistling2:


----------



## bmitch (Dec 10, 2011)

the 12" knife worked well for me .i have about 37yrs. on the knife i'm not ready for change just yet.i,ve also done a great deal of stucco with the knives ,it surprized a few people ,it really does come down to what you're comfortable with.as i said in a earlier post i'm real happy with my results with the stained mud.it's a great look.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

thefinisher said:


> Anything you can do with a trowel you can do with a knife if you know what your doing :yes:


*cough cough* bullchit *cough cough*

Although.........there are things that can be done with knives far more effectively.

That being said, there are things that a knife just doesn't do as well. Don't even bother arguing........I'm right.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> *cough cough* bullchit *cough cough*
> 
> Although.........there are things that can be done with knives far more effectively.
> 
> That being said, there are things that a knife just doesn't do as well. Don't even bother arguing........I'm right.


 IME... Trowels leave no ripples [like mud pan rollers]
Broad knifes leave no edges. 

I'll be your huckle berry!!!


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

moore said:


> Those narrow bands are growing on me:whistling2:


O vague one, please enlighten further.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

JustMe said:


> O vague one, please enlighten further.


 Vague? :blink:  I think we had this discussion before.
I have always preferred the wide bands ,,but since our last session 
I've given the narrow bands a go..[goldblatt/advance/] I like em .
The 8'' and 10'' but , I still skim with a 12'' wide band. 

Don't laugh! ,,,I bought a stanley 8'' narrow band knife at wal-mart 2 months and friggin love it!! Go figure!!! All this money I spend online and my favorite 8''knife is the one I bought at the local wal-mart!!


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

moore said:


> Vague? :blink:  I think we had this discussion before.
> I have always preferred the wide bands ,,but since our last session
> I've given the narrow bands a go..[goldblatt/advance/] I like em .
> The 8'' and 10'' but , I still skim with a 12'' wide band.
> ...


I won't laugh. I was looking at all the spatulas my wife has jammed into one of our drawers and was wondering how, with a bit of handle cutting, some of them might work. 

You were discussing it with someone else, because I've never heard or read of 'bands' being used that way till now.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

JustMe said:


> because I've never heard or read of 'bands' being used that way till now.


I don't think. (But maybe?)


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

JustMe said:


> I don't think. (But maybe?)


 Yeah Grandpa.....That's what happens!!!!


I'll try to find the thread for ya!!!:wheelchair:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

moore said:


> Yeah Grandpa.....That's what happens!!!!
> 
> 
> I'll try to find the thread for ya!!!:wheelchair:


I can always count on you, can't I (to point out infirmities).


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

JustMe said:


> I can always count on you, can't I (to point out infirmities).


 No you can't...I looked ..Then gave up! I can't infirm anything for ya!


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

moore said:


> No you can't...I looked ..Then gave up! I can't infirm anything for ya!


You're younger. So we'll just assume you're right.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

JustMe said:


> You're younger. So we'll just assume you're right.


 .....why!


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

moore said:


> .....why!


Exactly.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

moore said:


> IME... Trowels leave no ripples [like mud pan rollers]
> Broad knifes leave no edges.
> 
> I'll be your huckle berry!!!


Trowels don't leave edges either...otherwise I'd be ****ed!


----------



## Perkcon (Nov 25, 2012)

Nick, being new on the trowel I am going to experiment with Fresco in my own house first. I will be contacting you soon with some questions. 

Moore, I just got back from a job in Radford. You close to there?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Perkcon said:


> Nick, being new on the trowel I am going to experiment with Fresco in my own house first. I will be contacting you soon with some questions.
> 
> Moore, I just got back from a job in Radford. You close to there?


 3 hour drive man. I work in lynchburg quite often which is close to radford.


----------



## Nick Harmon (Feb 16, 2013)

Perkcon said:


> Nick, being new on the trowel I am going to experiment with Fresco in my own house first. I will be contacting you soon with some questions.
> 
> Moore, I just got back from a job in Radford. You close to there?


Love talking to pros and you're home is a great place to start as you can use for advertising in the future. Great place to practice and you get to enjoy it. I have FH on every sq ft in my home. Just showed a new builder my home on Monday. He's interested in FH in the entire 3,400 sq ft project he just broke ground on. Currently looking over the plans. I'm bidding 1.50. Seeing is believing. Give a call any time.


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

moore said:


> 3 hour drive man. I work in lynchburg quite often which is close to radford.


Gosh I dislike both of those places lol. Played Radford and Liberty University every year and each year it was always super cold and raining... Seems like it would be a nice place in the summer though.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

thefinisher said:


> Gosh I dislike both of those places lol. Played Radford and Liberty University every year and each year it was always super cold and raining... Seems like it would be a nice place in the summer though.


You would love it in the city of Lynchburg Finisher..The going labor rate for hang @ finish is $18 per board.. And I aint tellin lies!
That be the truth my friend!:yes: Ya wanna know why?


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

moore said:


> You would love it in the city of Lynchburg Finisher..The going labor rate for hang @ finish is $18 per board.. And I aint tellin lies!
> That be the truth my friend!:yes: Ya wanna know why?


Cuz Moore kept them that way by never working for free!! :thumbsup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Cuz Moore kept them that way by never working for free!! :thumbsup:


 :no:....


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

moore said:


> :no:....


!? Enlighten me


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> !? Enlighten me


 tacos.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

moore said:


> tacos.


*!?*


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

moore said:


> You would love it in the city of Lynchburg Finisher..The going labor rate for hang @ finish is $18 per board.. And I aint tellin lies!
> That be the truth my friend!:yes: Ya wanna know why?


What's that run total cost at then.......$0.83/ft? :blink:


----------



## Perkcon (Nov 25, 2012)

Moore, We did the Walmart reno in Fairlawn/Radford. Before that built a Ulta beauty in Winchester, a guy could get into trouble in old town Winchester bars...... You live in beautiful state Moore, and the girls ain't to bad either. :thumbup:


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

moore said:


> You would love it in the city of Lynchburg Finisher..The going labor rate for hang @ finish is $18 per board.. And I aint tellin lies!
> That be the truth my friend!:yes: Ya wanna know why?


 Stayed in Lynchburg a few times to play Liberty University. Pretty nice city :thumbsup:. Lol one of our guys climbed that hill and took one of the white rocks that say "LU" :yes: IDK why tho.....probably just bored. Also had to Play VMI every year too.


----------

